# CVT transmission vs cooling system



## TonyPrin (Feb 26, 2017)

I asked recently about (I suspect) CVT issues I'm having on my 2008 Rogue. Because this question is different I'm starting a new thread.

My Rogue wouldn't shift (forward or reverse) without pushing the engine so I had it towed to the dealer. They were very nice but sort of implied it may be the CVT cooing system as well rather than just the CVT, itself.

Can someone explain to me whether the cooling system has to be replaced together with the CVT and how I can tell what's needed. I've heard the cooling system alone can be $2,000.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Maybe print out the following and bring it in with you

Nissan Rogue Service Manual: CVT fluid cooler system - Basic inspection - Transaxle & Transmission - Transmission & driveline

''Whenever an automatic transaxle is repaired, overhauled, or replaced, the CVT fluid cooler mounted in the radiator must be inspected and cleaned.

Metal debris and friction material, if present, can be trapped or be deposited in the CVT fluid cooler. This debris can contaminate the newly serviced CVT or, in severe cases, can block or restrict the flow of CVT fluid.

In either case, malfunction of the newly serviced CVT may occur.''

Based upon what I am reading it should be done as part of the replacement process. I have seen lots of people in different forums who have gotten replacement transmissions under warranty, and no one has mentioned extra big buck fees to replace the cooler.

And of course I would think you could just replace it
2008 NISSAN ROGUE 2.5L L4 Oil Cooler | RockAuto

Its interesting to see the price range, but we are not talking 2K. The dealer may be trying to squeeze you for extra revenue, don't let them. You are within warranty and cleaning the cooler is part of the replacement process from what I just read. Also make sure to call Nissan USA and speak to someone about the procedure for honoring the extended warranty so that the conversation is on record. Good luck.


----------

